# Opinions on Tufa Rock?



## MbunaMan (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wondering what aquarium owners think of Tufa Rock in the aquarium?

Any advantages/disadvantages/concerns?

Thanks


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I've used it - it is a little sharp and can damage fishes if they brush up against it. For obvious reasons, don't use it if you want a softwater tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

CaCO3, calcium carbonate. Same as Aragonite, just built up different. Extreme buffering capacity so only for Africans or SW. And ya its rough so no soft fragile fish. Most africans can handle it but I think its ugly


----------



## MbunaMan (Nov 21, 2006)

You really think it is ugly? I love the look of all the tiny holes. I am just wondering if food will get trapped in the holes and rot thus making it hard to keep things clean?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MbunaMan said:


> You really think it is ugly? I love the look of all the tiny holes. I am just wondering if food will get trapped in the holes and rot thus making it hard to keep things clean?


Not really- especially if you have a lot of Malawis you must have some grazers... regardless it fouls no more than lava rock. Dont use flake it helps a lot.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

It's miserable stuff to keep clean if you want the nice white look. I used it for its buffering capacity and kept it more or less hidden.


----------

